# price of electric fans



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

look for an average price for Electric fans in the Philippines around Cebu City?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Depends on type and size purchased. Can be anything from 200 o 2000 pesos. Just trying to think back, I think we paid about 1900 for a 16 inch floor type and about 800 for a 12 inch desk type. Bought at either Ace Hardware or SM City.

As a side note and there has been a recent discussion about this: When testing, the first cut goes to dedicated appliance stores and the ones which don't check out perfect (or close to perfect) go to the discount sellers. The floor fan did fail after about 6 months use. Found to be a bad capacitor and wouldn't start the motor. Replaced the capacitor at 400 pesos and has now been working for about a year and a half after repair. My coffee makers don't seem to last very long either but I have been buying them at SM City and they do run about 18 hours every day. 

I have decided to only purchase any future appliances from a appliance seller such as Imperial or other dedicated appliance only seller. May or may not cost a bit more, but I feel the assurance of a possibly higher grade unit will be worth it in the long run.

Fred


----------



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

thanks Fred very helpful advice


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mike the average fans don't seem to last long but the price would be around 800 pesos it's a 50/50 shot that it will last one year and a premium fan will run you about 1,800 pesos and I still have this one it's 8 years old but It's been through 3 capacitors. I have one of that 200 peso clip-on fans in my bathroom.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I just bought an Asahi at Landers in Cebu for 1500p. It is a large desk type with 3 speeds and can sweep back and forth. Moves a ton of air, even on the low setting. I have good luck with that brand - you can see the motor is large.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

learn one main word,,tawad.....it means deal or bargain


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The fans that have worked the best for us or give the most air have a propeller type blade they make more noise and the blade doesn't bend.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Depends on type and size purchased. Can be anything from 200 o 2000 pesos. Just trying to think back, I think we paid about 1900 for a 16 inch floor type and about 800 for a 12 inch desk type. Bought at either Ace Hardware or SM City.
> 
> As a side note and there has been a recent discussion about this: When testing, the first cut goes to dedicated appliance stores and the ones which don't check out perfect (or close to perfect) go to the discount sellers. The floor fan did fail after about 6 months use. Found to be a bad capacitor and wouldn't start the motor. Replaced the capacitor at 400 pesos and has now been working for about a year and a half after repair. My coffee makers don't seem to last very long either but I have been buying them at SM City and they do run about 18 hours every day.
> 
> ...


I hear you Fred, not only for fans but also my swimming pool pumps, even televisions and I will get to that shortly, it's always the capacitor/s. We have had pump failures for years and after research 10 plus years ago worked out that it was always the capacitor,,,,,,, $400 bucks new pump or a $25 bucks for a cap and 15 minutes work, been doing it for years and the 2 pumps keep going.
I purchased a Samsung 42 inch tv 12 or 13 years ago and at that time was about the best you could buy, 5 years later it died.......... bu**er. A little research into that model revealed that there was a problem with the capacitors in the power supply, Samsung didn't want to know about it obviously but youtube as always were all over it. $15 bucks worth of caps and 2 hours pulling apart and installing the correct caps and bingo. that was 7 years ago and now while our 55 and 65 inch tv's are in a container traveling to PH. we sit here watching the old 42 inch and still perfect.

Yes do try to buy quality and as Lefties said haggle on the price because there could always be a downside. Ingenuity and a little patience can save dollars, creativity and research can save also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent point by BigPearl made about the capacitors they fail frequently and I've learned the hard way by hiring somebody to fix the fan and the wasted money when all that was needed was a good cleaning and change out the capacitor which sets you back only 30 pesos vice calling the technician and repair with parts that could run as high as 500 pesos. Changing the capacitor doesn't always work or the fan motor has burned up, so if the fans worth keeping we will have an in-law get us a higher quality fan motor and with his labor, the total ends up being about 500 pesos.

Saturday night my AC unit failed on me and so the next day "Sunday" at the time I actually thought it was Saturday so I took my AC unit with me on public transportation the jeepney about an hours drive to get repaired and one of the female passengers told me to buy a new unit lol... geez like I'm full of money, anyway I arrive at the repair spot only to find out they were closed so I took it next to a refrigerator/AC parts store and the woman called her husband he came out and it turned out to be the capacitor on my Carrier unit... 3 years ago my AC unit wouldn't' even turn on and it was the capacitor also
but this time the fan worked and the compressor wouldn't turn on and it still turned out to be the capacitor, cost of the capacitor was 850 pesos and with labor costs on Sunday it came up to 1300 pesos total, I took the public Airconditioned bus home. 

You can buy all the fan parts including new blades and any attaching part from one of these mom & pop electrical supply spots they probably also sell karoke machine parts and also cords and speaker wire and connectors for amplified speakers to give that LED TV some sound, we purchased a connector for the headphones and it has two plugins and modified cords one for the DVD player and the other for the amplified speakers real nice and really cheap.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Capacitors regularly suffer heat failure. You can buy higher temperature rated caps but that's usually 105 deg C but even they dry out with time.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Capacitors regularly suffer heat failure. You can buy higher temperature rated caps but that's usually 105 deg C but even they dry out with time.


Very true Gary, the capacitors on pumps are mounted and enclosed on the top of the pump and obviously get too hot and fail. The 2 that I have replaced I run the wires into the housing and mount the capacitor on the top, stays cool, no problems since, touch wood.

The television. The manufacturer of the power supply elected to install 10 volt caps in a 12 volt circuit, why I have no idea but as said fixed now.
BTW these 10 volt caps were swollen and oozing black gunk when I pulled the TV apart,,,, could have been a fire?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Excellent point by BigPearl made about the capacitors they fail frequently .......


I am not 100% sure because I am a civil engineer not an electrical but I do sort of recall from my electrical engineering classes from long ago that poor voltage control is death on capacitors. A voltage regulator would help but you would have to find a good one that would be less than the cost of an occasional capacitor.

Just buy then in bulk from back home and get a soldering iron and some electrical grade solder and fix them yourself in 15 minutes or so.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm not sure either Rick as I am only an old tradie but over the last 10 or so years after countless throw outs and costly replacements I found Google to be my best friend, you can generally find "how to fix" vids on youtube if you delve a little.
I did pack my 5/7/9 volt and scope soldering irons in the container and lots of other goodies to do my home repairs on electrical and electronic failures. Plenty of time in retirement.
Looks like our container sailed yesterday landing in 6 to 7 weeks. Can't wait to start the next chapter in our lives.
Will fill you in on my SRRV status in a PM Rick.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

